# Wie kann ich meinen TV-Out nutzen?



## nils11 (21. März 2005)

Hi,

ich besitze als Grafikkarte eine FX5200 und würde nun gerne den TV-Out mit meiner TV-Karte verbinden, um dann meinen eigenen Bildschirm zu capturen.
Soweit auch ganz gut. Nur wenn ich nun VirtualDub aufrufe, sehe ich nur einen blauen Bildschirm. Da die TV-Karte als Fehlerquelle ausscheidet vermute ich das Problem am Tv-Out. Nur leider habe ich davon absolut keine Ahnung, da ich zum ersten Mal damit arbeite.
Ich würde also gerne wissen, ob man den zuerst aktivieren oder einstellen muss, um ihn nutzen zu können.
Die nVidia-Treiber haben mir bisher nich sonderlich weiterhelfen können. Ich werde da einfach nicht schlau draus.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## chmee (21. März 2005)

Hast Du denn den TV-Out schon aufm TV getestet ?
Hast Du die AVIs schon mit dem normalen WinMediaPlayer angeschaut ?

Du solltest erstmal testen, ob da ein sinnvolles Signal rauskommt, sprich irgendwas,
was auch Dein TV anzeigen kann ( PAL 50Hz ).

Ist es S-Video oder FBAS ?

mfg chmee


----------

